# Setter Thread II



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's my son on Patriot and the two children of his that I have contact with the owners with:

Dex:














Maddie:








Charlie:









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2006)

In the front is Dixie (second chance scooby x classic pointe izzy) pointing a woodcock and jack (berg brothers high roller x Logan's brandy girl) backing.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

kellyM87 said:


> Here's my son on Patriot and the two children of his that I have contact with the owners with:
> 
> Dex:
> View attachment 55058
> ...


Who was the mother of Charlie.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just got a e-mail Hunter is a grampa. 








[/IMG]
This pups are Ch. Teharr's Elvis and DJ's Patti Sue. I believe all are sold.

Later this week Hunter(son of 5xCh2xRUCHShaddyHill Billy) will breed DJ'sMustang Cali she is a daughter of Ch. Long Gone George on top and granddaughter of Ch. Grouse Ridge Reroy on bottom.








[/IMG]

I don't know if there is a list for them or not I'm getting breed fee instead of pup.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

mudbat2128 said:


> Who was the mother of Charlie.


A hunting dog down in Ohio. Her dad was Reroy x Pennstar Sister and her mom was TM Sunrise and Wrongway close up.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

7 month old Rebel. By CH. Ridge Creek Cody x CH. Fireside Drama Queen









posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Back woods said:


> 7 month old Rebel. By CH. Ridge Creek Cody x CH. Fireside Drama Queen
> 
> View attachment 55334
> 
> ...


Bruce,

Does Rebel belong to Marybeth?


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Scott, Rebel is owned by Bob Leet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

I would love to participate in the Setter thread, with pictures! However, I have no idea how to get a picture on here. I have uploaded pictures, but apparently that isn't how it's done. Can someone give me specific directions please! Thank You!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I believe there is a minimum number of post to make till you can post pictures. Good luck nice looking setter you have.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to Frick'n Coco (ESF) owned by Jonathon Fricke. Coco won the US Complete SE Regional Championship yesterday.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

My soon to be pup from Mr. Berg! and My current dog Dixie!


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

U.P. 2013









RGS FT 2013









Iowa 2012









Ready Line RGS GDOY 2011


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Another CH. Ridge Creek Cody x CH. Fireside Drama Queen puppy.

7 month old Cody.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody have experience with a setter that tears around a little out of control acting like a butthead until you give them a stern shake? Will they grow out of it? It is regarding a dog that just finished her third hunting season.
Seth

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Scott Berg said:


> What ever happened to the Setter thread?


Here it is


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

A picture of Hunter at a trial at Ionia. I believe he would have won this except he ate the next bird. You can't win them all:lol:








[/IMG]

It's hard to see but the flushed quail landed it the tree limb right above his head.


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

The voting begins today! The picture below of our setter Duke was selected by Pointing Dog Journal as contestant for best bird dog picture of the year. The winner's picture will be published in the magazine along with a featured article. Click on the link to vote: 

https://www.facebook.com/pointingdogjournal

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I took over 400 pictures last week and many video's that I can't figure how to post. If I remember right there were 25 setters there and three pointers. Two more setters came the day before I left and I did get pictures of one of them. It was a Ryman and a dog from somebody here that runs the RGS trials if I heard right. I start posting tomarrow.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Everyone,

Please meet RoxAnn.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I moved 20 woodcock today here in Lansing in 90 minutes. Got lots of pictures even got one woodcock in air. Will post pictures tomorrow to tired after giving Hunter a bath. 


HankVIII nice picture but what is the short tailed dog?


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Worm Dunker said:


> I moved 20 woodcock today here in Lansing in 90 minutes. Got lots of pictures even got one woodcock in air. Will post pictures tomorrow to tired after giving Hunter a bath.
> 
> 
> HankVIII nice picture but what is the short tailed dog?


Ha...sorry, he would have found out soon enough if I had photoshopped him. They are the epitome of the tortoise and the hare, the setter couldnt be more competitive and he couldnt care less.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

After looking at your avatar is it a big red V? If it is by the picture that's the biggest and most solid one I've seen. Anyway it's still a nice picture.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]



















If you look just right of bid tree on left that's Hunter on point. This is the only woodcock I got on camera. I took picture on a male struting and faning his tail but I couldn't find him in picture.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news on the woodies being in the State. Internet has been down the past few weeks so other than getting some info from our training sessions from Mike in Cadillac I would have no idea that the migration had started, especially with this never ending winter. Although I did have a robin land in the front yard...the look it had was ***!!! 

Heading down to Genesee county this weekend to visit with mom and plan on running the dogs along some of the creeks and river beds.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been looking for another dog and had been real stuck on a red setter. But I have seen some really nice white dogs that are close to changing my mind. I just wish their hair matched the couch better!:lol:


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

No problem get a new couch. My be a problem finding a tri-colored one.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

#8 shot said:


> I have been looking for another dog and had been real stuck on a red setter. But I have seen some really nice white dogs that are close to changing my mind. I just wish their hair matched the couch better!:lol:



Yep...people are always saying "You have white dogs?" lol I say yes and warn people when they visit and remind them I like my dogs better than I like most people, so it's their call if they sit on the couch.:lol:


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2006)

Moved 30 plus woodcock today in N. Indiana


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I can't be the only setter owner here that's running a dog and carring a camera. Here is some pictures from this afternoon. Ran 90 minutes over two dozen woodcock before I stopped counting. I know some of these were reflushes. I had to go the same way back because of water to get to car.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Man down:lol: I was trying to get to Hunter when bird flushed and as I swung to try get picture of bird down I went.








[/IMG]


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

If this works it's from the Holler. I was kidding Mark Forman it's showes how bald he's become since he mete Hunter

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wormdunker/media/DSCF0388_zpsc24f6748.mp4.html


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

You can see here. This was Hunter when he went to Ny. Best monney I ever spent.








[/IMG]


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I see what you are saying, must have cost a fortune for a setter with tail feathering laying forward on a point That or it was just a windy day with a "tail" wind. :lol:

Hoping to run the girls this weekend down state. Going to check the flooding areas around Genesee Rec area.





Worm Dunker said:


> You can see here. This was Hunter when he went to Ny. Best monney I ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Went out and ran dogs today. This is my buddies setter Hank. He is one year old just a BIG puppy








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

The pup found(bumped) the first of 13 woodcock today. For it's first time on woodcock he did a prettie good job. He even made it through the machete cover dragging a check cord. The rest are also from today the last picture we were headed for the car when Hunter went completely under water and washed some of the mud off. I whoaed him on the hill in the sun to dry.








[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## bentl1jb (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey. I am looking for a good llewellin setter breeder. Any suggestions?


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Has anyone dealt with or heard of Lighting flash setters? One of my customers has a dog from them and said he is really happy with the dog. 
You can PM me if you want. Thanks


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

Fireside Nick Of Time


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

bentl1jb said:


> Hey. I am looking for a good llewellin setter breeder. Any suggestions?


My brother in law just got a llewellin pup from Tim Fox. He's done quite a bit of training with Tim over the last few years and he's been happy with him. Might be worth checking out.

http://www.cfoxkennels.com/


----------



## bentl1jb (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks I will contact him.


----------

